# DSLR Video Users



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

you have no shutter speed when you do video. My d7000 looks great even at 6400 iso at 1080p


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

stewardwildcat said:


> you have no shutter speed when you do video. My d7000 looks great even at 6400 iso at 1080p



Good to know.. I'll have to try that out, thanks!


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

What makes a difference more with video is your Frames Per Second (FPS).

Text stolen from the web here:


> The most common frame rates are 24, 25, 30, 50, and 60. Using 24 fps will give you a film look while using 50 or 60 fps will allow you to have great looking slow motion video by slowing it down in post production. For the same look you see on television shows or documentaries, use 25 or 30fps. Like any of your cameras settings, using and changing them is what will give you the best idea of what you like and what works best for you.


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks! I've been playing around with different settings. I got so wrapped up with actual photos that it threw me off when setting up for video.


----------

